# Limiting the LAN speed



## nithinks (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello members,
My friend is running a cyber center and he has one computer to which Router is attached and all other computers are connected to it through ethernet hub..
So he wants to limit the lan speed (and ftp download speed) for the users.. (to limit the browsing speed) how can he do that? 
                                                                            thanx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

yup there is one i know... very efective... u can restrict single PC bandwidth from that PC and by individul program... unfortunatelly its a paid tool...

how ever it worths it money...

DU Super Controler 1.90


----------



## nithinks (Dec 3, 2006)

ok.. i wil try...  thanx for the info..


----------



## virtualsolutions004 (Oct 12, 2008)

You can configure your switch and specify the bandwidth for each interface, however internet speed on your LAN is major depends on your internet service provider.

Alex Peter

Crystal Meth


----------

